# Probleme de facture ipod touch v2 32g



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2009)

Bonjours, j'ai un probleme avec ma facture de mon itouch 32G seconde génération.

Je voulais voir en quoi elle est mauvaise en la comparant avec une autre facture.

Est-ce quelqu'un pourrais m'aider en m'envoyer la sienne juste pour voir !

contactez moi par email si possible ^^


J'ai vraiment besoin d'aide c'est assez urgent !

Merci d'anvance !


----------



## DeepDark (26 Janvier 2009)

En quoi peux-tu dire qu'elle est "mauvaise"?
Une facture est une facture...

Et ton adresse mail dans un forum public c'est pas une bonne idée...
Sauf si tu aimes les spam.
(cliques sur le bouton "éditer" pour l'enlever)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

ça j'en sait rien c'est pour ça que j'aimerai en voir une autre pour la comparer.

Mais j'en ai vraiment besoin alors si vous en avez une aidez moi s'il vous plait !

Merci encore.


----------



## Dramis (27 Janvier 2009)

Voici le minimun obligatoire d'une facture selon wikipedia:

En France, le Code de commerce impose la facturation pour les achats de produits ou prestations de service pour une activité professionnelle.[1] Le vendeur doit la délivrer dès la réalisation de la vente ou la prestation, l'acheteur doit la réclamer. Elle est établie en un exemplaire pour chacun, à conserver dix ans.

Elle est de forme libre mais mentionne :

le nom des parties
leur adresse
la date de la vente ou de la prestation de service
la quantité
la dénomination précise
le prix unitaire hors TVA des produits vendus et des services rendus
toute réduction de prix acquise à la date de la vente ou de la prestation de services et directement liée (sauf les escomptes non prévus)
la date de règlement
les conditions d'escompte en cas de paiement anticipé
le taux des pénalités exigibles en cas de dépassement.
Le règlement est réalisé dès que les fonds sont mis à la disposition du bénéficiaire par le client.

De plus, le Code général des impôts ajoute la nécessité de mentionner :[2]

le numéro d'identification à la TVA du vendeur et du client (le numéro de TVA du client reste facultative pour les opérations réalisées en France),
un numéro de facture unique basé sur une séquence chronologique et continue (des séries distinctes peuvent être utilisées pour des activités qui le justifient),
le taux de TVA applicable à chacun des biens livrés ou services rendus ou, le cas échéant, bénéficiant d'une exonération,
le montant de la taxe à payer et, par taux d'imposition, le total H.T. et la taxe correspondante (Si l'assujetti facture une TVA autre que française, il doit préciser qu'il s'agit de la taxe de tel ou tel pays étranger),
le cas échéant, la référence à la disposition pertinente du CGI ou à la disposition correspondante de la sixième directive de TVA du 17 mai 1977 ou à toute autre mention indiquant que l'opération bénéficie d'une mesure d'exonération, d'un régime d'auto liquidation ou du régime de la marge bénéficiaire,
si le contribuable est adhérent d'un centre de gestion agréé, la mention "Acceptant le règlement des sommes dues par chèques libellés à son nom en sa qualité de membre d'un centre de gestion agréé par l'administration fiscale".
Chaque mention manquante ou inexacte peut faire l&#8217;objet d&#8217;une amende de quinze euros, étant précisé que cette dernière ne peut excéder le quart du montant de la facture litigieuse (article 1737 II du CGI).

Donc, il manque quoi à ta facture?

Et si on fesait l'inverse, tu postes ta facture et on te dit si elle est correct ou pas?  Non?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

Oui bonne idée je vais l'envoyer ^^


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2009)

Voici la facture

J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider !

Merci encore


----------

